# mod squad 50



## codecarr (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey kats and kittens, we're an anesthesia practice and I have a billing manager who wants us to use modifier 50, specifically with hernia repair. My opinion is that mod 50 is irrelevant to anesthesia, and will probably cause more confusion than anything else.

Your thoughts?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 15, 2009)

*50 mod*

A 50 modifier can be used with anything as long as it is bilateral

"Modifier 50 is used to report diagnostic, radiology and surgical procedures. Modifier 50 applies to any bilateral procedure added to the appropriate 5 digit code"


----------



## WendyCPC (Sep 15, 2009)

I am wondering why you would need it for anesthesia? I thought all of your time was added together and billed? Just curious:


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 17, 2009)

codecarr,

The 50 modifier is *NOT* applicable/valid on anesthesia codes 00100 - 01999.  The ASA codes have a bilateral surgery qualifier of "9" which means bilateral concept does not apply.  You can confirm this in the CMS Fee Schedule Relative Value File.

Julie, CPC


----------

